# Camping in Acadia National Park



## dnk030851 (Aug 1, 2008)

Acadia is one of those rare places where you can enjoy outdoor activities and still be down in time to have dinner in a fine restaurant. The park offers hiking on 100 miles of trails, mountain biking on 50 miles of carriage roads, swimming in shallow and often warm lakes and ponds, rock scrambling, whale watching, and nature cruises. There are about 3 -4 campgrounds in the area. Be advised about 4 million people visit the park annually so plan well in advance. If you still don't have enough to do you can visit Isle Au Haut and the Schoodic Peninsula also part of the park.


----------



## beckysteele (Mar 19, 2009)

We have gone to Acadia every year (for the past 13 years) for vacation and stay at Hadley's point campground on the north side of Mount Desert Island. They have a website at Hadley's Point Campground Bar Harbor. It is a very neat, clean park with both shaded and open sites, lots of hook-up sites, and very family oriented. There are campgounds in the National park but they have limited facilities and we have never stayed there. As stated above millions of people do visit Acadia every year. We have found that June is the least busy month and if you like fall camping Sept/Oct is not very crowded. Beware that if you go in the spring you will hit the very unpleasant black fly season!


----------

